# [OT] Ankieta - ortografy na forum

## Raku

Prowadzę na privie dyskusję z Ph0eniXem na temat naszej (moderatorów) ingerencji w posty. Dotyczy to przede wszystkim poprawiania przez nas błędów ortograficznych. Chciałbym poznać waszą opinię na ten temat.

----------

## Crasher

Ja jestem za. Kazdy moze popelnic blad, co nie znaczy, ze jest analfabeta, a duzo przyjemniej czyta sie posty pisane poprawna polszczyzna. Moze tylko tak tego nie wyrozniac na czerwono?

Powiem tak: nie przeszkadza mi to. 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## v7n

true, true

powinniśmy jeszcze dziękować za kawał dobrej roboty i za to, że nie chcecie niczego w zamian   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## avel

Witam,

Ja jestem za, jeśli to jest polskie forum to należy piszać po polsku, a poza tym dzięki pracy moderatorów wszyscy wzrokowcy nie zapamiętują błędnej pisowni  :Wink: 

Pozdrowienia

Marcin

----------

## tomekb

Ja jestem za, jeśli nie sprawia to dodatkowego kłopotu moderatorem. Na ich szczęście na horyzoncie już firefox 2.0, który będzie miał zintegrowane sprawdzanie pisowni, ciekawe tylko, czy się będzie chciało poprawiać błędy, nawet jeśli przeglądarka ich o tym poinformuje :/ Zdarzyć się może każdemu, ale recydywę należy zwalczać bez litości, bo to co się wyprawia z językiem polskim w internecie przeraża  :Sad: 

..::Milu Edit: ort! no cóż, każdemu się może zdarzyć  :Wink: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Jestem jak najbardziej za. W końcu co to za problem, zainstalować odpowiednie rozszerzenie do FF, żeby sprawdzał za nas pisownię, i potem poprawić błędy ?

BTW. - ja już mam FF 2.0  :Smile: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Ja również zdecydowanie za. Jesteśmy Polakami i powinniśmy szanować swój język. A jak komuś się nie chce przeczytać drugi raz tego co napisał? Niech się wstydzi jak zobaczy gromadę czerwonych poprawek w poście.  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

powiem krotko: za

a teraz dluzej: wszystkich obowiazuja pewne zasady, zawsze w takich wypadkach podaje przyklad do czego moze prowadzic w ekstremalnym wydaniu lekcewazenie tych zasad: http://www.lady-jewel.mylog.pl/

a tlumaczenia ze dysleksja blablabla, nie chce nikogo urazic kto ma _prawdziwa_ dysleksje, ale jak ja chodzilem do szkoly to dyslektykow nie bylo, trzeba sie bylo nauczyc i sie ludzie nauczyli, teraz co drugi pisze 'bo to ta moja dysleksja'... 

zasady sa, chcesz tu byc, podporzadkuj sie, nie chcesz sie podporzadkowac? albo zostaniesz do tego zmuszony albo sie pozegnamy, takie zycie, co zrobic...

tak samo jest z szukaniem na forum, nieodpwiadaniem sobie samemu itp, skoro tamtych zasad przestrzegamy, to nie widze powodu dla ktorego tej zasady przestrzegac bysmy nie mieli,

a bledy poprawiac nalezy jak najbardziej, i czerwony kolor jest jak najbardziej na miejscu, moze osoba popelniajaca nagminnie bledy zanim wrzuci kolejny post sprawdzi go dokladnie, a moze nawet sie czegos przy okazji nauczy...  :Rolling Eyes: 

miejmy szacunek dla siebie nawzajem a korzystanie z forum bedzie tak przyjemne jak to bylo do tej pory  :Smile: 

----------

## mysz

psycepa: Mówisz że jakieś zasady są. To w takim razie dlaczego nie używasz kropek oraz wielkich liter w zdaniach, hę? Toż to błędy takiego samego kalibru jak ortografy. ;)

Jedno z niewielu for gdzie "góra" zwraca uwagę na pisownię. Aż chce się tutaj zaglądać.

Keep up teh good work. ;)

----------

## n0rbi666

psycepa - mam lepszy przykład  :Mr. Green:  tu, tu, i np tu  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> hejo pomoze miktoś takomzaruwe zrobić janie umiem 

 

Dlatego uważam, iż powinno przestrzegać się pewnych podstawowych zasad przy pisaniu  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

 *mysz wrote:*   

> psycepa: Mówisz że jakieś zasady są. To w takim razie dlaczego nie używasz kropek oraz wielkich liter w zdaniach, hę? Toż to błędy takiego samego kalibru jak ortografy. 
> 
> Jedno z niewielu for gdzie "góra" zwraca uwagę na pisownię. Aż chce się tutaj zaglądać.
> 
> Keep up teh good work. 

 

wielkich liter nie uzywam bo 

a) nie sa konieczne do tego by ze zrozumieniem i bez oczoplasu odcztac tekst

b) nie lubie krzyczec  :Wink: 

a kropek... trzy kropki to tez kropki... albo : " :Smile: " to tez kropka, tylko taka duza  :Smile: 

a tak na serio, jesli ktorys z moderatorow uzna to za razacy blad ortograficzny (czytaj: 'takiego samego kalibru')  :Smile:  to ja sie nie obraze jak mnie ktos poprawi  :Smile: 

i taka tu jest roznica  :Smile:  kropka. (specjalnie dla ciebie mysz  :Wink:  )

----------

## Drwisz

Jestem za poprawianiem i kropka.    :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## argasek

Za, precz z lenistwem i nieuctwem. Jak komuś język polski i obowiązujące w nim zasady się nie podoba, niech spada do Korei.

Edit: Aha, 'h' i 'ch' wymawia się inaczej, więc próba manifestowania swojego niezadowolenia z powodu niejednolitej pisowni tych dźwięków jest przejawem głębokiego kiepostwa.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## vutives

Oczywiście, że jestem za. Przynajmniej nie jest tak łatwo oszaleć patrząc na te wszystkie byki. A te wszystkie dysleksje to po prostu z lenistwa. Ktoś ma w rubryce "D" i zadowolony, że główki nie musi wysilać. Jeszcze paredziesiąt lat temu taka choroba nie była znana. Ciekawe dlaczego...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## binas77

Użytkownicy Gentoo znani są w środowisku  jako ludzie wykształceni, a od takich wymaga się poprawnej pisowni. To że Raku i inni Moderatorzy sprawdzają i poprawiają pisownię udowadnia, że rozumieją to. Rozumiem też, że są ludzie cierpiący na dyslekcję (to nie ich wina), ale jeżeli w poście przeproszą za ewentualne błędy, to wiemy, że są ich świadomi. Co innego jak ktoś strzela byki i nic sobie z tego nie robi - to już jest chyba łamanie regulaminu forum...

Jest jeszcze jedna sprawa: jeżeli w postach są błędy, a Modo poprawiają je, to znaczy, że muszą czytać każdy wątek ze zrozumieniem, a to dobrze świadczy o ich pracy i o ich wiedzy (bo dużo czytają), czyli nowy user wchodząc na forum wie, że może w ostateczności liczyć na ich pomoc.

PS.: Interpunkcja też jest ważna - o wiele łatwiej czyta się temat z kropkami, przecinkami i innymi znakami postawionymi w odpowiednim miejscu.

PS.: Żeby nie było: nikomu się nie podlizuję   :Wink: 

POZDRAWIAM

----------

## Gabrys

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Prowadzę na privie dyskusję z Ph0eniXem na temat naszej (moderatorów) ingerencji w posty.

 

Jak lubią niech poprawiają. Nie będę im zabierał przyjemności poprawiania błędów na czerwono i dodawania na dole:

Od Raku: ort  :Twisted Evil: 

Co się zje-psuło z emotkami? Jakieś dziwne są  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## c2p

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> a teraz dluzej: wszystkich obowiazuja pewne zasady, zawsze w takich wypadkach podaje przyklad do czego moze prowadzic w ekstremalnym wydaniu lekcewazenie tych zasad: http://www.lady-jewel.mylog.pl/

 

Omfg.

A co do poprawiania błędów to jestem "bardzo" za. Porzadek musi być  :Very Happy: .

----------

## tboloo

Tak trochę OT - jak na razie w temacie jest 16 postów (nie liczę pierwszego), a w siedmiu (!) z nich są błędy (za błędy uważam też nie używanie pliterek - w końcu dyskusja jest o poprawnej polszczyźnie w postach).

Moim zdaniem poprawianiu błędów - tak! - poprawna polszczyzna świadczy również o użytkowniku. Miło że moderatorom chce się jeszcze na to zwracać uwagę.

----------

## lazy_bum

Jak najbardziej za.

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> a tlumaczenia ze dysleksja blablabla, nie chce nikogo urazic kto ma _prawdziwa_ dysleksje, ale jak ja chodzilem do szkoly to dyslektykow nie bylo, trzeba sie bylo nauczyc i sie ludzie nauczyli, teraz co drugi pisze 'bo to ta moja dysleksja'... 

 

Znam takiego nauczyciela, który nawet w czasach "dysklektyków" stwierdził, że ma głęboko w d... wszystkie zaświadczenia. Za jego czasów nie było o tym mowy, trzeba było kuć na pamięć i on nie będzie uznawał, że nagle ktoś to uznał za "chorobę". (-;

----------

## Raku

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> Tak trochę OT - jak na razie w temacie jest 16 postów (nie liczę pierwszego), a w siedmiu (!) z nich są błędy (za błędy uważam też nie używanie pliterek - w końcu dyskusja jest o poprawnej polszczyźnie w postach).

 

Brak pl literek to IMO ciężko zaliczyć jako błąd ortograficzny. Niektórzy mogą pisać z komputera bez poprawnej strony kodowej (nie mogą / nie potrafią ustawić) i lepiej, żeby nie sadzili krzaków, bo wtedy tekst byłby kompletnie nieczytelny. Niektórzy po prostu mają stare usenetowe naleciałości, kiedy to większość pisała bez pl literek.

Co do zdań z małej litery: IMO, jeśli zachowane są zasady interpunkcji (kropki i przecinki tam gdzie trzeba), to taki tekst pozostaje czytelny - mi przynajmniej nie przeszkadza. Gorzej z takimi kfiatkami z linków powyżej. Czytanie tego jest koszmarem.

----------

## Yatmai

Ja oczywiście też za  :Very Happy:  Dużo tego nie miałem, ale jak mi Raku orty na czerwono poprawiał, to mi sie głupio robiło i motywowało by bardziej sie starać  :Very Happy: 

A za rażące błędy bym wstawiał na 3 dni bana podczas którego user wchodzący na forum byłby automatycznie przekierowywany do stronki o zasadach poprawnej pisowni  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nbvcxz

Generalnie jestem 'za', z jednym małym zastrzeżeniem: Nie widzę sensu poprawiania drobnych literówek wynikających z "szybkiego" pisania (np. kliknięcie w 2 sąsiadujące klawisze), ale zdecydowanie popieram piętnowanie zwyczajnych (czasem powiedziałbym ordynarnych) "ortografów".

----------

## KeyBi

Sądze, że moderatorzy swoich zasad nie zmienią, zresztą jak widać zdecydowana większość popierą taką ingerencję ze strony moderatorów. Ja także, jak już wcześniej pisałem i podawałem powody. 

Jednak z tego co widze to jedna osobna jest przeciwna. Niech więc nie pozostaje w ukryciu i poda swoje powody  :Smile: 

----------

## Ph0eniX

Definitywnie przeciw.  Macie tutaj ludzi z wielu krajow - nie wszyscy koniecznie mowia dobrze po Polsku i nie wszyscy maja dostep do Polskich plikow jezykowych (z wielu powodow - nie chodzi o klase adresowa) ale jak chca probowac komus pomoc albo sami uzyskac pomocy to niech proboja - powinniscie to zachecic a nie ponizac ludzi zeby sie czuli jak w podstawowce.  Oceniacie ludzi jako leniuchow i nieukow a w sumie to nic o nich nie wiecie.  To zle swiadczy o was a nie ot tych co pisza z bledami.

 *c2p wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Porzadek musi być .

 

ZOMO-ska filozofja.

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wielkich liter nie uzywam bo 
> 
> a) nie sa konieczne do tego by ze zrozumieniem i bez oczoplasu odcztac tekst
> ...

 

a) Twoj argument siada - bo jakiego ktos "u", "rz" albo "h" uzywa tez nic akurat pod tym wzgledem nie zmienia.

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poprawna polszczyzna świadczy również o użytkowniku. 
> 
> 

 

Jesli tak na prawde uwazasz to po co poprawiac?  Oszukujesz wtedy innych jak sztuncznie poziom autorowi podniesiesz.  Gdzie tu logika?

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A za rażące błędy bym wstawiał na 3 dni bana podczas którego user wchodzący na forum byłby automatycznie przekierowywany do stronki o zasadach poprawnej pisowni 
> 
> 

 

Mam tylko nadzieje ze zartujesz bo za komuna az tak chyba nie tesknisz.

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> Poprawiać   Niektórych for już po prostu nie da się czytać 

 

Czepiasz sie.  Wszystkie ktore do tej pory widzialem sie daje czytac nawet u mnie na systemach na ktorych nie mam Polskich liter (akurat takiego teraz uzywam).Last edited by Ph0eniX on Thu Aug 31, 2006 3:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Odinist

Poprawiać   :Cool:  Niektórych for już po prostu nie da się czytać  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## m0rgoth

Jako czlowiek posiadajcy zolte papiery(dysortogrqafia i dysgrafia) powiem tyle : jest mi to obojetne.

A ten blog  http://www.lady-jewel.mylog.pl/ jest za brutalny zeby go publikowac  :Very Happy: Last edited by m0rgoth on Thu Aug 31, 2006 3:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bartmarian

mi jest obojetne, lubie zasade: nie przeszkadzac innym i niech ktos mi nie przeszkadza.

od zawsze robilem, robie i bede robil bledy, mnie nie razi jak ktos pisze poprawnie,

staram sie pisac po polsku, za to moje ignoranctwo nie pozwala mi zaczac sie uczyc od nowa  :Wink: 

"jak do domu (zaproszeni) przychodza na obiad wegetarianie, to obiadek bez mieska prawda ?

oczywiscie jak obiadek u wegetarian to co, serwuja nam goloneczke ?"  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrowienia

----------

## Raku

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

> po Polsku
> 
> [...]
> 
> do Polskich
> ...

 

od teraz możesz liczyć na moje specjalne względy. Będę cie traktował jak gościa z Ameryki. Nie poprawię żadnego twojego błędu   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Ph0eniX wrote:*   po Polsku
> 
> [...]
> 
> do Polskich
> ...

 

Nie chodzi mi o to zeby mnie specjalnie traktowac tylko o zasade.  Jak poprawiac to wszystkim a jak nie to w cale.

----------

## argasek

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a) Twoj argument siada - bo jakiego ktos "u", "rz" albo "h" uzywa tez nic akurat pod tym wzgledem nie zmienia.
> 
> 

 

Twój argument siada, "ch" i "h" to fonetycznie dwie różne głoski, i nie, nie interesuje mnie to że 90% Polaków to nieświadomi w temacie ignoranci - z Tobą, być może - włącznie.

----------

## cichy

Jestem przeciw.

Kazdy powinien osobiscie odpowiadac za swoje posty. Zdaje sobie sprawe, ze upominanie rzadko pomaga; nie wierze jednak, ze poprawianie kazdego ortografa zalatwi sprawe. Jak ktos nie potrafi poprawnie pisac w ojczystym jezyku, to jego sprawa - zle to o nim swiadczy i tyle...

Pozdrawiam

----------

## bartmarian

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> od teraz możesz liczyć na moje specjalne względy. Będę cie traktował jak gościa z Ameryki. Nie poprawię żadnego twojego błędu  

 

no tak, odrazu widac ze Raku mnie nie lubi   :Idea:  "... Cie traktowal...","...Twojego bledu...", ale dziekuje za wzgledy,

najwazniejszy zdrowy rozsadek, gdybys byl otyly, chorobliwie, chcialbys zebym Cie odchudzal   :Question:   :Wink: 

Pozdrowienia

----------

## m0rgoth

Twój argument siada, "ch" i "h" to fonetycznie dwie różne głoski, i nie, nie interesuje mnie to że 90% Polaków to nieświadomi w temacie ignoranci - z Tobą, być może - włącznie.[/quote]

no pieknie pieknie nie wierzylem ze spotkam czloweka ktory by uzywal dawnej wymowy w sumie to lata 30 XX wieku ale to nic  :Very Happy: 

wiesz jezeli masz czas i chec pielegnowac stara wymowe... coz Twoja sprawa

Hmm inne fora gentoo ( mam tu na mysli kraje) nie majo takich prblemow zajmuja sie rzeczami sensownymi a nie za przeproszeniem pierdolami. Coz Polacy to "wyjatkowy" narod ;/

----------

## blazeu

Ale co to za problem? Orty nie zdazaja sie az tak bardzo wiec mozna je poprawiac swobodnie. A czerwony ort pod postem to jednak, wg. mnie, powod do malutkiego wstydu  :Wink:  Nie mowie tu o sporadycznych przypadkach, bo takie sie kazdemu zdarzaja, ale o notorycznym pisaniu "żecz" albo innych takich kwiatkach  :Razz: 

Inne fora gen2 nie maja tego problemu, bo nie maja rz i ż w swoim alfabecie a to jednak robi drobna roznice, prawda?

I zeby sie przywalac do sposobu mowienia argaska.. nosz fak... a co ci do tego sie ja pytam, hmm?

----------

## psotnik

Jestem przeciw. Popieram Ph0eniX. Sam dostaje wkolo od moderatorow edity, ale dla niktorzych np "pruba" a "proba"  czy "chleb" a "hlep" to to samo  :Laughing: 

Nie mowcie ze lenistwo tu sie klania, bo dla dyslektyka znalesc wyraz w slowniku to tez wyzwanie  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Moderatorzy mieli by tez prawdopodobnie mnije pracy, obcokrajowcy latwiej, a wogule w erze pisania esow wszystko sie skraca i upraszcza do maximum.

Jezeli maja byc bledy poprawiane a wiekszosc jak widze jest za, to powiny wszystkie tez literowki czy przecinki, tylko nie popodoba mi sie, ze moderatorzy uzywaja koloru czerwonego. Moze poprawic na czarno i edit dopisac, ze orty byly.

----------

## KeyBi

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Jestem przeciw. Popieram Ph0eniX. Sam dostaje wkolo od moderatorow edity, ale dla niktorzych np "pruba" a "proba"  czy "chleb" a "hlep" to to samo 

 

To jest Twój problem i powinieneś z nim walczyć. Dlaczego ja przeglądając forum mam czytać i utrwalać sobie te błędy?

 *Quote:*   

> Nie mowcie ze lenistwo tu sie klania, bo dla dyslektyka znalesc wyraz w slowniku to tez wyzwanie  
> 
> 

 

Komputery są po to aby ułatwiac nam życie. Nie każę ci szukać w papierowym słowników. Poczytaj o róznych sposobach tutaj -> http://www.bykom-stop.avx.pl/czymsprawdzac.html

 *Quote:*   

> Moderatorzy mieli by tez prawdopodobnie mnije pracy, obcokrajowcy latwiej, a wogóle w erze pisania esow wszystko sie skraca i upraszcza do maximum.

 

Pisząc sms masz ograczoną liczbę znaków. Chcesz to możesz skracać i robić różne skróty. Tutaj zadając pytanie musisz napisać jak najwięcej. W końcu potrzebujesz pomocy, więc dlaczego osoby, które chcąc Ci tej pomocy udzielić mają roszyfrowywać Twoje posty ? Nie wykazujesz szacunku dla osób na tym forum, gdy piszesz z błędami i zupełnie bez interpunkcji.

 *Quote:*   

> Jezeli maja byc bledy poprawiane a wiekszosc jak widze jest za, to powiny wszystkie tez literowki czy przecinki, tylko nie popodoba mi sie, ze moderatorzy uzywaja koloru czerwonego. Moze poprawic na czarno i edit dopisac, ze orty byly.

 

Literówki się każdemu zdarzają i jeśli tylko nie zmieniają sensu wypowiedzi, i nie jest ich za dużo to nie widzę problemu. Z interpunkcją podobnie.

----------

## psotnik

Jak najbardzije rozumie twoje argumenty KeyBi ale jest jedna zasadnicza kwestia dla dyskletyka i cala te pokrewne dys*, Poporstu nie widzisz bledu. Mozesz patrzec na slowo i dla ciebie wyglada jak najbardzije dobrze nie tylko orty ale i literowki czy brak jakijes literki, poprostu tego nie widzisz.

Odnoscnie sprawdzania w slowniku, mialem na myslie apsella ktorego na tym forum sam stosuje,choiasz i tak wiele slow przechodzi bez poprawy.

Druga sprawa, skoro plznaki sa genranie ignorowane (jak przytoczyl raku, z layoutem, kodowaniem sa problemy), literowki i interpunkcje to czemu dla ortosw jest odstepstwo. jak juz czyta forum purysta jezykow i tak sie na przyczepi do tych "niby mnijeszych" bledow.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Literówki się każdemu zdarzają i jeśli tylko nie zmieniają sensu wypowiedzi, i nie jest ich za dużo to nie widzę problemu.
> 
> 

 

"zecz" a "rzecz" czy to zmienia sens wypowiedzi?? kazdy zrozumie o co chodzi.

----------

## no4b

Poprawiać. Jak widzę co z polszczyzną wyprawiają ludzie w internecie to mnie jasny szlag trafia.

----------

## damjanek

Poprawiać. Może się nauczą w końcu pisać poprawnie.

Pozdrawiam,

Damian Szeluga

----------

## milu

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Odnoscnie sprawdzania w slowniku, mialem na myslie apsella ktorego na tym forum sam stosuje,choiasz i tak wiele slow przechodzi bez poprawy.

 

Nie czepiając się - po tym poście naprawdę nie widać żebś go stosował - zbyt dużo błędów w nim zrobiłeś by to aspell przepuścił.

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Druga sprawa, skoro plznaki sa genranie ignorowane (jak przytoczyl raku, z layoutem, kodowaniem sa problemy), literowki i interpunkcje to czemu dla ortosw jest odstepstwo. jak juz czyta forum purysta jezykow i tak sie na przyczepi do tych "niby mnijeszych" bledow.

 

Już się tak nie czepiaj że jak poprawiać to wszystko - w tym wypadku w ok. 60% postów pisanych na forum trzeba by było albo poprawić orta albo literówkę(czeski błąd albo zjedzenie litery) albo dostawić interpunkcję. Mało tego część postów mogłaby wymagać przebudowania gramatycznego bo jest niepoprawna. Czy zauważyłeś żeby ktoś to robił?? Nie jest naszym celem stworzenie purystycznego polskojęzycznego forum lecz poprawienie kardynalnych i najbardziej rażących błędów ortograficznych. Pozostawienie ich niestety pozwala na utrwalenie się niepoprawnej pisowni. Dodatkowo jest łamaniem ogólnie przyjętego regulaminu, wymagającego pisania poprawną polszczyzną a nie _niewiadomojakimtworempolskawym_.

----------

## m0rgoth

postnik dyslektyk robi tylko bledy w wymowie a nie w pisaniu. ( tzn przyklad z chlebem to ja bym sobie darowal bo to  juz za grubo).

Co nie zmiena faktu ze lagdniejsze podejscie do sprawy wyszlo by wszystkim na zdrowie.

----------

## _troll_

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Druga sprawa, skoro plznaki sa genranie ignorowane (jak przytoczyl raku, z layoutem, kodowaniem sa problemy), literowki i interpunkcje to czemu dla ortosw jest odstepstwo. jak juz czyta forum purysta jezykow i tak sie na przyczepi do tych "niby mnijeszych" bledow.

 

- pisanie bez pliterek _zostalo_ wlaczone do zasad spisanych w dokumencie opisujacym netykiete (sic!);

- pisanie bez pliterek (co sam nagminnie robie), a _do_ _tego_ z ortografami najrozniejszej masci, powoduje, ze post jest zwyczajnie nieczytelny

- doloz do tego, ze wiekszosc ludzi zostalo wychowanych przed era 'tede', 'sugababes', czy innych hiphopowych zlepkow slow, ktore w normalnym jezyku polskim, angielskim, czy jakimkolwiek innym, NIE MAJA DLA NAS RACJI BYTU (*)

- dodam, ze nagminny brak interpunkcji, powoduje, ze post jest rownie nieczytelny, co przy olbrzymiej liczbie 'bykow ortograficznych'

Chcesz robic byki i nie chcesz nad nimi zapanowac - pamietaj, ze znajda sie tacy, ktorym to zwyczajnie nie odpowiada. Nienawidze 'poklykywachy', ani innych neologizmow, ktore obecnie uwazane sa (chyba jedynie przez mlodych) za 'trendi', czy jak to sie teraz mowi.

PS. A w ogole to witam chlopaki! Powoli wracam do zycia, jednak jeszcze powoli  :Wink: 

(*) tak - uwazam, ze wszystkiemu jest winny hiphop!   :Twisted Evil: 

:: edit ::

 *Crasher wrote:*   

> Ja jestem za. Kazdy moze popelnic blad, co nie znaczy, ze jest analfabeta, a duzo przyjemniej czyta sie posty pisane poprawna polszczyzna. Moze tylko tak tego nie wyrozniac na czerwono?
> 
> Powiem tak: nie przeszkadza mi to.

 

pod tym sie z checia podpisuje, obiema rekami:

- tak, poprawiac

- owszem, kazdemu sie moze zdarzyc

:: end ::

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## arsen

Dyskusja dyskusją a po wyniku ankiety widać że ludziom nie przeszkadza poprawianie, z tego co widać nadal będziemy kontynuować dotychczasowy styl moderowania. Zawsze jednak sie znajdzie mniejszość, ale to mniejszość się musi dostosować do wiekszości, takie życie   :Wink: 

ps.

Witamy troll  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *arsen wrote:*   

> ps.
> 
> Witamy troll 

 hej, arsen!  :Smile: 

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

> Definitywnie przeciw.  Macie tutaj ludzi z wielu krajow - nie wszyscy koniecznie mowia dobrze po Polsku
> 
> <ciach>

 wszyscy obcokrajowcy, ktorzy przybyli na forum i zwyczajnie to nam oznajmili, _nigdy_ nie byli gnebieni za jezyk polski. cos sie zmienilo ostatnio? nie bylo mnie tu troche  :Wink: 

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  i nie wszyscy maja dostep do Polskich plikow jezykowych (z wielu powodow - nie chodzi o klase adresowa)
> 
> <ciach>

 netykieta dopuszcza pisanie bez pliterek i nie o tym jest tutaj mowa. naprawde nie rozumiesz problemu, czy tez robisz to celowo?

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ale jak chca probowac komus pomoc albo sami uzyskac pomocy to niech proboja - powinniscie to zachecic a nie ponizac ludzi zeby sie czuli jak w podstawowce.  Oceniacie ludzi jako leniuchow i nieukow a w sumie to nic o nich nie wiecie.  To zle swiadczy o was a nie ot tych co pisza z bledami.
> 
> <ciach>

 a interpunkcja nie istnieje... zlepiasz wypowiedz w jedno zdanie. wez no przeczytaj wszystko jednym tchem jak nalezy - powiedz, czy dales rade...

nie oceniamy umiejetnosci 'ludzi z bledami', czy ich zdolnosci do pracy (_jakakolwiek_, by nie byla). mowimy o _bledach_ _ortograficznych_. znowu mieszasz problemy :/

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  *c2p wrote:*   
> 
> Porzadek musi być . 
> ...

 filozofia - przez 'i'. i dlaczego ZOMO-wska (brak 'w')? ja lubie porzadek  :Smile: 

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  *psycepa wrote:*   
> 
> wielkich liter nie uzywam bo 
> ...

 a co maja wielkie litery do bledow ortograficznych? to jest _co_ innego, jak dlugo stosujesz (mozliwie poprawna) interpunkcje (ja nie jestem idealem, ale robie co moge  :Smile:  ).

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  *tboloo wrote:*   
> 
> poprawna polszczyzna świadczy również o użytkowniku. 
> ...

 ... logika jest taka, ze post czyta nie tylko autor, ale takze 'wspolforumowicze'. :/

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  *Art.root wrote:*   
> 
> A za rażące błędy bym wstawiał na 3 dni bana podczas którego user wchodzący na forum byłby automatycznie przekierowywany do stronki o zasadach poprawnej pisowni 
> ...

 oczywiscie, ze zartuje  :Smile:  dobry sarkazm nie jest zly  :Very Happy: 

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

> ...
> 
>  *-Nile- wrote:*   Poprawiać   Niektórych for już po prostu nie da się czytać  
> 
> Czepiasz sie.  Wszystkie ktore do tej pory widzialem sie daje czytac nawet u mnie na systemach na ktorych nie mam Polskich liter (akurat takiego teraz uzywam).

 jakich? polskich! przymiotniki piszemy mala litera - brak checi do poznania elementarnych zasad?

to jeden z najgorszych postow, jakie widzialem. do tego pochwala lenistwa (tak - lenistwa na nauke _jezyka_). Ph0eniX, wbrew temu co piszesz nikt Ci nie mowi, ze jestes nieudacznikiem, czy leniem zyciowym (bo taki odebralem wydzwiek z Twojego posta - mozliwe, ze niesluszny). jestes za to leniem, jesli idzie o jezyk polski  :Neutral: 

----------

## psotnik

 *m0rgoth wrote:*   

> postnik dyslektyk robi tylko bledy w wymowie a nie w pisaniu. ( tzn przyklad z chlebem to ja bym sobie darowal bo to  juz za grubo).
> 
> Co nie zmiena faktu ze lagdniejsze podejscie do sprawy wyszlo by wszystkim na zdrowie.

 

dysleksja jest terminem stosowanym także w węższym znaczeniu, do specyficznych trudności w czytaniu,

dysortografia to specyficzne trudności w pisaniu, przejawiające się popełnianiem różnego typu błędów, w tym ortograficznych,

dysgrafia to zniekształcenia strony graficznej pisma – brzydkie, niekaligraficzne pismo.

Generalnie wszystko sie wrzuca do worka zwanego dysleksja.

@milu

Jeżeli chodzi o jasnosc wypowiedzi to ja osobiscie zwalczalbym bledy stylistyczne i gramatyczne. Zazwyczja po takich bledach pojawiaja sie posty "a mozna jasnije??" 

Ale jak to arsen zauważył wiekszosc jest za poprawianiem, ech ta demokracja   :Wink: 

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## _troll_

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> ech ta demokracja  

 nic wiecej nie mow! przez nia mamy dwa kompleksy u wladzy!

ps. just kidding  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## milu

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> @milu
> 
> Jeżeli chodzi o jasnosc wypowiedzi to ja osobiscie zwalczalbym bledy stylistyczne i gramatyczne. Zazwyczja po takich bledach pojawiaja sie posty "a mozna jasnije??" 
> 
> Ale jak to arsen zauważył wiekszosc jest za poprawianiem, ech ta demokracja  

 

OK, jasność jasnością, tyle że zwalczanie błędów stylistycznych powoduje znaczne zwiększenie nakładu pracy i rola moderatorów rośnie do miana nauczycieli j. polskiego, którzy mają za zadanie m.in. poprawianie wypracowań swoich podopiecznych. Pojawienie się posta "a można jaśniej" wcale nie musi być spowodowane tym,  że coś zostało niestylistycznie lub niegramatycznie napisane - może wynikać z niedokładności opisu. Wg mnie stylistyka i gramatyka zdań mówi sama za siebie w postach. Jej zwalczanie jest niewspólmiernie dłuższe i cięższe niż tylko poprawa ortografów. Poza tym zauważyłem pewną zależność. Jeśli ktoś napisze na tyle zły post że pojawia się pytanie "o sso chodzi?" to następne są już pisane dokładniej. Proponuję jednak pozostanie przy poprawianiu ortów na kwestię wyróżniania ich jestem jednak otwarty. Jeśli są jakieś inne propozycje to piszcie.

----------

## psycepa

@milu: w kwesti wyrozniania, bez zmian  :Twisted Evil:   :Smile: 

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *psycepa wrote:*   
> 
> wielkich liter nie uzywam bo 
> ...

 

 :Smile:  twoj siada

porownaj to:

widźiałem pienkny fzhut

Widziałem piękny wschód.

widzialem piekny wschod...

powodzenia

poprawianie nie jest po to zeby sztucznie podnosic poziom, tylko po to zeby osoba widziala jakie bledy robi i potem juz ich nie popelniala.

w/g twojego rozumowania w szkole na kartkowkach z polskiego nauczyciele nie powinni poprawiac uczniom bledow bo im sztucznie poziom podnosza. bezsens i tyle. //tak, wiem ze moderatorzy to nie nauczyciele, to moderatorzy.

a rola moderatorow jest pilnowanie porzadku na forum, co tez skrzetnie, ochoczo  :Wink:  i skutecznie czynia, za co chwala im, czesc i uwielbienie  :Wink:  przyszlych pokolen, ktore, mam nadzieje, nie beda pisac: 'o boshe, snuf ktos mi poprafil plenda ortografitschnego' .

pamietaj ze z forum korzystaja nie tylko ludzie mlodzi, ale rowniez starsi, ktorzy umieja pisac poprawnie, i takie tez chca czytac posty.

uszanuj to i poswiec 15s na wrzucenie tekstu, ktory chcesz wyslac do aspella albo w ostatecznosci worda, ciebie to duzo nie kosztuje a poprawia jakosc forum  :Wink: 

f.g.o jest uwazane za jedno z najlepszych for linuksowych, zastanow sie dlaczego...

obejrzyj sobie stronke pod linkiem, ktory zamiescilem, i przeczytaj ile sie da, a potem powiedz gdzie dotarles...

ja zazwyczaj wysiadam w polowie jednego posta...

 *psotnick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sam dostaje wkolo od moderatorow edity, ale dla niktorzych np "pruba" a "proba" czy "chleb" a "hlep" to to samo

 

a dla niektorych nie, i zgadnij, ktorych jest wiecej?

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Znam takiego nauczyciela, który nawet w czasach "dysklektyków" stwierdził, że ma głęboko w d... wszystkie zaświadczenia. Za jego czasów nie było o tym mowy, trzeba było kuć na pamięć i on nie będzie uznawał, że nagle ktoś to uznał za "chorobę". (-;
> 
> 

 

brawo za postawe, takich ludzi nam trzeba  :Wink: 

jak to mowia 'sorry gregory', jak czegos nie umiesz robic to tego nie rob, nie umiesz pisac poprawnie to nie pisz bo lepiej jest czegos nie zrobic niz zrobic to zle.

link nie jest brutalny, tylko prawdziwy, bo do tego wlasnie prowadzi ignorancja i oburzanie sie na to, ze ktos raczy nam zwrocic uwage.

no a jesli ktos nie umie zniesc krytyki/podpowiedzi w postaci wyroznionego na czerwono byka, to podobnie jak z rzekoma dysleksja powinien isc z tym do opowiedniego specjalisty.

o ile mi wiadomo to tez da sie wyleczyc.

pozdrawiam

ps. witamy trolla  :Smile: 

----------

## blazeu

Wydaje mi sie ze sprawa ortow podzielila forum na dwa obozy: tych z dysleksja i pokrewnymi oraz tych bez papierkow, ale za to z checia do nauki... ;P Orty beda poprawiane, moderatorzy beda mieli zabawe, dyslektycy beda poprawiani a w rzadzie beda siedziec..ee..widzial ktos koszulke piwnica z baranami?  :Razz:  Czyli wszystko po staremu.

----------

## vutives

 *psotnik wrote:*   

>  ech ta demokracja  

 

"Demokracja to idiotyczny pomysł, ale jak narazie człowiek nic lepszego nie wymyślił." - W. Churchill

----------

## Drwisz

Ja mam dysortografię. I chcę by błędy ortograficzne były poprawiane na czerwono i czerwonym końcowym tagiem : ..::Milu Edit: ort! Większość dzieciaków przypisujących sobie dysleksję, to niestety lenie. Różnica jest taka: ja staram się i nie chcę robić błędów, a leniom na tym nie zależy. Maturę z języka polskiego  zdałem na 4 (stara skala ocen). Były tylko dwa błędy interpunkcyjne  ponieważ, w "stresie" nie robię błędów ortograficznych! Zasady i wyjątki ortograficzne znam na pamięć, czego nie można stwierdzić (w większości przypadków) u dzisiejszych dyslektyków. Często bowiem psycholog wykonujący badanie stwierdza: a niech ma dzieciak łatwiej w życiu (to jest cytat z wypowiedzi specjalisty). I polecam ten link: http://serwisy.gazeta.pl/edukacja/0,52303.html

----------

## Raku

 *arsen wrote:*   

> Zawsze jednak sie znajdzie mniejszość, ale to mniejszość się musi dostosować do wiekszości, takie życie  

 

ja bym złośliwie dodał, że pewna część tej mniejszości w ten sposób może zrozumieć wreszcie różnice pomiędzy demokracją a komunizmem (który zarzucano nam już wielokrotnie). Bo gdybyśmy teraz my moderatorzy, symbolizujący przedstawicieli władzy (tylko bez takich mi tu, że wielki władca się znalazł, władze dostałem tylko na czas tego przykładu   :Cool: ),  robili coś pod dyktando kilku osób stojących w cieniu, to byłby idealny przykład działania komunizmu  :Wink: 

----------

## tboloo

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *tboloo wrote:*   
> 
> poprawna polszczyzna świadczy również o użytkowniku. 
> ...

 

Trochę spóźniona odpowiedź, ale od dawno nie zaglądałem, a dyskusja rozgorzała na dobre.

Co do Twojej wypowiedzi to właśnie - gdzie tu logika? Ja szczerze mówiąc nie bardzo wiem "co autor miał na myśli"  :Confused: 

Dla mnie po prostu jeżeli ktoś pisze "Hcem pomocu bo ni ómiem sbie poradzic", a takie posty też się zdarzają, to po prostu 

świadczy o stosunku piszącego do społeczności forumowej. Nie jestem jakimś purystą językowym, ale uważam że jeżeli ktoś pisze po polsku, z pliterkami, powinien to robić poprawnie, albo nie używać ich (pliterek) wcale.

----------

## psotnik

Rewolucji nam tu trzeba   :Exclamation:  :Laughing:  Obalic stary porzadek   :Cool:   :Laughing: 

Od bledow ort po politologie  :Laughing:  Zmiennosc dyskusji niezla.

Skoro bledy beda poprawiane to zapytma jeszcze raz czy nie mozna by czerwonego koloru zmienic na mnije kontrastowy? Czytajac forum czuje sie jak w szkole, a kiedy to bylo   :Rolling Eyes: 

ps dawnije moze i nie bylo dys*, ba dawniej nie bylo innych dolegliwosci, AIDS, raka, i wiele innych, ale swiat sie zmienia.

----------

## c2p

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

>  *c2p wrote:*   
> 
> Porzadek musi być . 
> 
> ZOMO-ska filozofja.

 

Bez przesady. To było powiedziane żartem. W życiu nie wyznaję takiej skrajnej filozofii  :Wink: .

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> ja lubie porzadek 

 

Nie tylko Ty  :Very Happy: . Wolę ludzi dbających o porządek niż bałaganiarzy.

----------

## Poe

dopisek pod niektórymi postami, ktory brzmi

Edit by Poe

ort!

widzialo juz na pewno pare osób, wiec to chyba mówi samo za siebie. co prawda wiecej roboty jest z poprawianiem, ale moze pomoże to niektórym osobom.

jestem ZA

@psotnik, uwazam, ze czerwony kolor powinien zostac wlasnie ze wzgledu na duza kontrastowosc i rzucanie sie w oczy. przynajmniej wiadomo, ze byl  blad, user widzac takie cos powinien sie zawstydzic/poczuc glupio i nastepnym razem uwazac. to nie zeszyt w szkole, ktory oglądasz Ty, pani nauczycielka i rodzice. tu czytają Cię setki ludzi..

----------

## m0rgoth

 *Poe wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @psotnik, uwazam, ze czerwony kolor powinien zostac wlasnie ze wzgledu na duza kontrastowosc i rzucanie sie w oczy. przynajmniej wiadomo, ze byl  blad, user widzac takie cos powinien sie zawstydzic/poczuc glupio i nastepnym razem uwazac. to nie zeszyt w szkole, ktory oglądasz Ty, pani nauczycielka i rodzice. tu czytają Cię setki ludzi..

 

juz nie przesadzajmy na bank 70% tych osob nie zwraca na to uwage bo nie przyszlo tutaj po lekcje ortografii tylko po informacje dotyczace gentoo.

Ktos wczesniej powedzal ze z ankiety wynika, ze wiecej osob chce sprawdzania bledow wszytko fajnie tylko nie kazdy angażuje sie w "zycie" forum i prwdopodbnie nie zaglada w ogóle na ten watek. Ankeita obrazuje pogldy 40% uzytkownikow na forum wec nie wiem czy jest taka miarodajna.

mam wrazenie ze niektorym sprawia frajde denrwowanie innych i "dowalanie" im dla zasady.

arsen edit: orty

od raku: echo miaro dajna |sed "s/ //"  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

a niektorym dowalanie sie do ogolnie przyjetych zasad i podwazanie ich.

powiem ci tak:

'maż mnię f tupię tfoja sprafa, tylko siem nie sdzif jak to samo spotka ciębie'

milego czytania

----------

## psotnik

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 'maż mnię f tupię tfoja sprafa, tylko siem nie sdzif jak to samo spotka ciębie'
> 
> milego czytania

 

Wiesz ale to nie sa juz orty.  Tak dla porzadku prawdopodobnie pod literowki mozna to zakwalfikowac.  Moim zdaniem wlasnie takie wypowiedzi powino sie poprawic. Chociaz z drugiej strony czy aby sami nie uzywamy slangu   :Question: 

----------

## psycepa

jalowa dyskusja

'maż' to jest ort czy tego chcesz czy nie.

piszac z bledami pokazujesz ze masz mnie w wiadomym miejscu, mnie i reszte czytajacych twoje posty.

czy tak robia ludzie na poziomie? nie wydaje mi sie...

pozdrawiam

--edit--

[OT] blazeu kiedy byles w woju bo mi umknelo?  :Razz: 

----------

## blazeu

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Wiesz ale to nie sa juz orty.  Tak dla porzadku prawdopodobnie pod literowki mozna to zakwalfikowac.  Moim zdaniem wlasnie takie wypowiedzi powino sie poprawic. Chociaz z drugiej strony czy aby sami nie uzywamy slangu  

 

To nie sa orty, to jest pisanie po polskawemu... A co ma slang do ortow? Przeciez to dwie rozne rzeczy. Mozna uzywac slangui nie strzelac ortow raz za razem, prawda?

----------

## Drwisz

 *m0rgoth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> juz nie przesadzajmy na bank 70% tych osob nie zwraca na to uwage bo nie przyszlo tutaj po lekcje ortografii tylko po informacje dotyczace gentoo.
> 
> Ktos wczesniej powedzal ze z ankiety wynika, ze wiecej osob chce sprawdzania bledow wszytko fajnie tylko nie kazdy angażuje sie w "zycie" forum i prwdopodbnie nie zaglada w ogóle na ten watek. Ankieta obrazuje pogldy 40% uzytkownikow na forum wiec nie wiem czy jest taka miarodajna.
> ...

 

Przykro mi, ale brak zainteresowania oznacza: "wszystko mi jedno".

Kto nie wykorzystuje prawa do podejmowania decyzji, musi być świadomy tego że, ktoś inny uczyni to za niego.

----------

## psotnik

@psycepa

latwije jest zrozumiec słowo 'maz' niz 'sdzif' przynajmnije przecietnemu userowi, taka jest przynajmnije moja opinia

ja nie pisze przecież specjalnie z bledami, staram sie je wszystkie poprawiac wiec o lekceważeniu nie ma tu mowy. teraz chodzi o to aby wiekzosc userow forum troche lagodnije traktowala ta mnijszosc.

 *blazeu wrote:*   

>  *psotnik wrote:*   Wiesz ale to nie sa juz orty.  Tak dla porzadku prawdopodobnie pod literowki mozna to zakwalfikowac.  Moim zdaniem wlasnie takie wypowiedzi powino sie poprawic. Chociaz z drugiej strony czy aby sami nie uzywamy slangu   
> 
> To nie sa orty, to jest pisanie po polskawemu... A co ma slang do ortow? Przeciez to dwie rozne rzeczy. Mozna uzywac slangui nie strzelac ortow raz za razem, prawda?

 

Slang do ortow wiec ja patrze na to od strony poczatkujaego usera. jemu trudnije jest sie odnalesc w sformulowaniach typu zgrpuj przecatuj, przekompiluj jajako niz widzac napiszane 'sprubuj'.

Tylko czy jak by byly takie bledy poprawiane prze moderatorow czy nie naruszalo by to juz wolnosci wypowiedzi, co jest przecież fundamentem internetu.

..::Milu Edit: orty!

----------

## psycepa

dla mnie jest tak samo trudno, poza tym to forum nie jest miejscem dla 'przecietnych userow' (raczej onet  :Twisted Evil: ), taka jest przynajmniej moja opinia

wiekszosc sie wypowiedziala i IMHO nic nie zrobicie ty na spolke z Ph0eniXem i m0rgothem (jak przekrecilem nick to sorka  :Smile:  )

Drwisz jest tutaj znakomitym przykladem, ze mozna.

wstydzisz sie swoich bledow? to sprawdz swoj post przed wyslaniem, nie wstydzisz? nie sprawdzaj ale tez nie obrazaj sie na poprawione bledy.

z mojej perspektywy _jesli_ jestes dyslektykiem/dysgrafem/dysortografem/dyscokolwiek, to z gory mozesz zalozyc, ze w napisanym przez ciebie tekscie beda bledy, a skoro takie zalozenie jest, obliguje cie to do sprawdzenia tekstu przed wyslaniem, nie mam racji ? 

sprawdzisz tekst, nie bedzie bledow, nie bedzie powodu do placzu, to naprawde nie tak trudno zrozumiec.

jak juz powiedzialem IMHO wybor zostal dokonany w moze niezbyt piekny, aczkolwiek calkowicie demokratycznyczny sposob

i teraz powiedz szczerze czy ostatni post przeszedl ci przez aspella, bo jakos tego nie widze.

podstawa internetu tak? zobacz sobie strone o dzieciach neostrady, popatrz na fora onetu i potem powiedz, czy o taka wolnosc w internecie ci chodzi?

poprawiac orty, tak mowi wiekszosc i tak pewnie zostanie, nie rozumiem tylko dlaczego was tak boli poprawiony ort w poscie ?

----------

## milu

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> @psycepa
> 
> latwije jest zrozumiec słowo 'maz' niz 'sdzif' przynajmnije przecietnemu userowi, taka jest przynajmnije moja opinia
> 
> ja nie pisze przecież specjalnie z bledami, staram sie je wszystkie poprawiac wiec o lekceważeniu nie ma tu mowy. teraz chodzi o to aby wiekzosc userow forum troche lagodnije traktowala ta mnijszosc.
> ...

 

A teraz przeczytaj ponownie swojego posta i powiedz szczerze że nie lekeważysz ludzi na forum. Dyskusja toczy(ła) się na temat ortografii, wspomniano o literówkach etc. Ale w Twojej wypowiedzi roi się od tych literówek. Mógłbyś jednak zastosować się do ogólnie przyjętych zasad polskiej pisowni. Przeczytanie swojej wypowiedzi przed wysłaniem nie zajmie dużo czasu a byłbyś w stanie wychwycić literówki.

----------

## RAIH

Przeciw chyba ze ktos pisze tak : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Siemx lootaski-słiitaski:* Pshesyłam cmokaski:* 
> 
> 

 

ale jak ktos w calym tekscie zrobi 2 czy 3 błędy to to nie przeszkadza w czytaniu postu 

a w_ogóle po co te podpisy z ta ikona ? z czego tu sie cieszyc ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Od Raku: ort 
> 
> 

 

arsen edit: orty

----------

## brodi

Powiem krotko - jestem za poprawianiem bledow ortograficznych.

Chociaz lepiej byloby zainstalowac skrypt, ktory robi to automatycznie... ale nie sadze, zeby udalo sie to naszym Moderatorom przeforsowac, bo w koncu to ingerencja w cale forum i nie wiadomo czy polscy uzytkownicy mogliby liczyc na jakies specjalne przywileje.

Pozdrawiam 

PS: post napisany celowo bez pl-literek [kodowanie konquerora :/]

----------

## Gabrys

Powiem też krótko. Przez czytanie czy przeglądanie takich miejsc jak to forum utrwalam sobie (w sposób świadomy lub nie) pewne zasady dotyczące ortografii. Dlatego jestem za tym, aby posty były pisane poprawne.

NIE uważam, aby to moderatorzy mieli poprawiać błędy. Jeśli ktoś wie, że robi błędy, to powinien albo zastanowić się dwa razy przy każdej wątpliwości albo zainwestować w moduł do sprawdzania pisowni do Firefoksa, Opery, Konquerora, czy jakiejkolwiek innej przeglądarki. Jeśli takiego czegoś nie ma, powinien wybrać inną przeglądarkę.

I g***o mnie obchodzi, że ktoś ma dysleksję, dysortografię, czy to tam jeszcze. Mnie się na wuefie nikt nie pytał, czy mam astmę czy nie, musiałem biegać jak każdy i nie było żadnej taryfy ulgowej. Niech każdego obowiązują te same zasady. Zwłaszcza, że w omawianej sytuacji naprawdę nie ma żadnego problemu ze zdobyciem trójki {przeglądarka, moduł, słownik}, która pozwoli nie tylko innym oglądać posty bez błędów, ale również utrwalić czy przypomnieć niektóre zasady osobom mającym jakieś błędy.

Taryfę ulgową widzę tylko dla osób, które siedzą np. w trybie tekstowym i próbują naprawić system (czyli naprawdę nie mają możliwości wsparcia technicznego). Co do polskich liter, i zaczynania zdania dużą literą uważam, że jest to drobiazg i nie ma nawet co się rozwijać na ten temat.

Podepnę się do tematu, aby poprosić o zwracanie uwagi na właściwy podział wypowiedzi na akapity. Często widzę posty (niekoniecznie na tym forum), które zawierają około pół ekranu tekstu w jednym akapicie. Czytanie tego jest chyba bardziej męczące niż tekstu z jakimiś błędami.

PS: a jak ktoś wali literówy, to radzę przeczytać swój post już po wysłaniu. Na tym błękitnym tle czyta się o niebo lepiej niż na białym w trakcie pisania, więc jak będzie jakaś literówka, to można wyedytować.

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> którzy przybyli na forum i zwyczajnie to nam oznajmili
> 
> 

 

A z jakiej okazji ma ci ktoś coś oznajmiać?  Jak byś był bardziej tolerancyjny to byś to sam wziął pod uwagę ze ktoś może

nie mówić po Polsku tak dobrze jak ty.  Ja aspiracji literackich nie mam (nie po polsku przynajmniej) ale dumny jestem z tego ze sie w miarę dobrze

potrafię porozumieć po Polsku.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> do tego pochwala lenistwa (tak - lenistwa na nauke _jezyka_)
> 
> 

 

Mailem więcej napisać ale po tym tekście uznalem ze to strata czasu (na twój kwadratowy łeb).

----------

## Gabrys

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

> A z jakiej okazji ma ci ktoś coś oznajmiać?  Jak byś był bardziej tolerancyjny to byś to sam wziął pod uwagę ze ktoś może
> 
> nie mówić po Polsku tak dobrze jak ty.  Ja aspiracji literackich nie mam (nie po polsku przynajmniej) ale dumny jestem z tego ze sie w miarę dobrze
> 
> potrafię porozumieć po Polsku.

 

Ja tam nie znam super angielskiego, ale jak do kogoś piszę maila po angielsku to włączam spellcheckera, żeby nie robić chociaż głupich błędów. Wiadomo, że można pomylić "to" z "too", ale o wiele bardziej głupio byłoby napisać "oder" zamiast "or". Słowem, nie zaszkodzi włączyć spellcheckera, aby zminimalizować ryzyko wystąpienia błędu.

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

>  *Ph0eniX wrote:*   A z jakiej okazji ma ci ktoś coś oznajmiać?  Jak byś był bardziej tolerancyjny to byś to sam wziął pod uwagę ze ktoś może
> 
> nie mówić po Polsku tak dobrze jak ty.  Ja aspiracji literackich nie mam (nie po polsku przynajmniej) ale dumny jestem z tego ze sie w miarę dobrze
> 
> potrafię porozumieć po Polsku. 
> ...

 

Juz tlumaczylem kilka razy (poczytaj) ze niektorzy (wlacznie ja) nie maja dostepu do polskiego aspella caly czas.  Uzywam wielu roznych komputerow i nie moge na kazdym instalowac polskich plikow.Last edited by Ph0eniX on Fri Sep 01, 2006 4:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## milu

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

> Mailem więcej napisać ale po tym tekście uznalem ze to strata czasu (na twój kwadratowy łeb).

 

Ph0eniX - ostrzeżenie. Nie przesadzaj - po co to dodałeś? Obrażasz publicznie osobę? Takie teksty załatwiaj prywatnie via PM.

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *milu wrote:*   

>  *Ph0eniX wrote:*   Mailem więcej napisać ale po tym tekście uznalem ze to strata czasu (na twój kwadratowy łeb). 
> 
> Ph0eniX - ostrzeżenie. Nie przesadzaj - po co to dodałeś? Obrażasz publicznie osobę? Takie teksty załatwiaj prywatnie via PM.

 

Przepraszam, juz nie bede.  Wymknelo mi sie.

----------

## _troll_

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   
> 
> którzy przybyli na forum i zwyczajnie to nam oznajmili
> 
>  
> ...

 by pisac i mowic poprawnie trzeba miec aspiracje literackie? lol!  :Smile:  jestem ukrytym poeta? ojej... wydalo sie  :Sad: 

co do obcokrajowcow: jesli nie rozumiesz, czemu posylaja taki tekst na forum, obrazasz jedynie swoja inteligencje. usiadz, policz do dziesieciu, pomysl i dopiero zacznij pisac komentarze... :/

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

>  *_troll_ wrote:*   
> 
> do tego pochwala lenistwa (tak - lenistwa na nauke _jezyka_) Mailem więcej napisać ale po tym tekście uznalem ze to strata czasu (na twój kwadratowy łeb).

 a bardziej konstruktuwna krytyke mozna prosic? bo to, ze nie podoba Ci sie nasz stosunek, do Twojego olewactwa zasad gramatyki, to sprawa oczywista. ale tlumaczyc to moim 'kwadratowym lbem'? no coz... oznajmiam: ja mam glowe; nie wiem co Ty masz, ale to juz nie moj problem/.  :Smile: 

racz zauwazyc, ze nieposiadanie aspella w jednym miejscu, gdzie masz dostep do internetu, nie oznacza, ze gdzie indziej nie powinno Cie to interesowac. 'nie majac w jednym miejscu, w ogole nie zamierzam korzystac' - mozesz objasnic proces wnioskowania, ktory zastosowales?

----------

## psotnik

Widze ze troche robi sie juz goraco. Wszyscy troche pohamujmy bo forum niepotrzebnie dzieli sie na dwa obozy.

Tak szczerze to watpie czy do "wiekszosci" dotra argumenty "mnijszosci". Mogli byscie byc jednak bardziej wyrozumiali i nie sprowadzac ortow do mianownika lenistwa.

A jak to rozwiazane jest na innych subforach, na angielsko jezycznych z tego co widze nie poprawiaja bledow.

----------

## arsen

 *psotnik wrote:*   

> Widze ze troche robi sie juz goraco. Wszyscy troche pochamujmy bo forum niepotrzebnie dzieli sie na dwa obozy.
> 
> Tak szczerze to watpie czy do "wiekszosci" dotra argumenty "mnijszosci". Mogli byscie byc jednak bardziej wyrozumiali i nie sprowadzac ortow do mianownika lenistwa.
> 
> A jak to rozwiazane jest na innych subforach, na angielsko jezycznych z tego co widze nie poprawiaja bledow.

 

Tak, zrobilo się gorąco, ogromna wiekszość jest za sprawdzaniem, owa mniejszość to naprawdę mniejszość i czy to komuś się 

podoba czy nie sprawdzanie pisowni będzie odbywać się nadal. Co do innych subfor, jest to ich suwerenna sprawa tak jak i nasza. Możemy jedynie przedyskutować w zamkniętym gronie moderatorów czy nadał będziemy poprawiać błędy w sposób w jaki dotychczas to przebiegało czy wymyślimy inny styl działania. Reasumując, wątek zamykam bo już dalsza dyskusja nie ma w nim zupełnie sensu, może być tylko powodem personalnych ataków na które na tym forum nie ma miejsca.

----------

